
Show HN: Build presentations with Reveal.js and Scala - pheymann
https://github.com/pheymann/scala-reveal-js
======
Waterluvian
Something that floored me when I was trying out revealjs is the total
inability to separate the library from your presentation. And doubly so was
the lack of anyone else talking about this problem and how to handle it.

I really enjoyed reveal but it's just completely absurd that for every
presentation I have, I have a copy of revealjs intermingled with my slides and
their assets.

The closest I got was using a fork for reveal markdown. I could have just the
assets version controlled and install reveal as a node dependency.

I'm going to have to revisit reveal and other options because I have
presentations coming up and I'm so tired of making powerpoints!

~~~
unit91
> I really enjoyed reveal but it's just completely absurd that for every
> presentation I have, I have a copy of revealjs intermingled with my slides
> and their assets.

Disagree. I see this is a feature, because:

1\. I've given presentations in places that don't have internet access. Having
all my assets bundled right there is a big win.

2\. I have talks I've given a few years ago. Since reveal is sitting right
there with my template code, I can be guaranteed that my slides will never
stop working. I don't want to have to maintain slides as software.

~~~
Waterluvian
You can always just check in your node modules. With Reveal Markdown I point a
CLI command at a folder of assets and get a website in a folder as an output.

But I hear you. That is a nice effect of checking in your dependencies.

